# Email-Viren



## tommi990 (3 Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme oft Mail die aussehen als kämen sie von Amazon. Wenn ich auf die Links darin klicke kommt dann eine Warnung von meinem Browser, dass ich mich auf einer Phishing Seite befinde. Ausserdem sind immer komische Anhänge an dieser Seite. Habe ich eine Chance das irgendwie abzustellen?


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2016)

Siehe http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201504590


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2016)

Ja, deinen Spamfilter bei deinem Provider und deinem Mailprogramm aktivieren und auf die entsprechenden Gemeinsamkeiten einstellen.
Dann werden die automatisch aus dem Posteingang entfernt und man kann notfalls den Spambereich nach fehlgeleiteten echten Mails prüfen, ohne täglich mit dem Müll genervt zu werden.


----------



## tommi990 (4 Januar 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Siehe http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201504590


Danke sehr.


----------



## tommi990 (4 Januar 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ja, deinen Spamfilter bei deinem Provider und deinem Mailprogramm aktivieren und auf die entsprechenden Gemeinsamkeiten einstellen.
> Dann werden die automatisch aus dem Posteingang entfernt und man kann notfalls den Spambereich nach fehlgeleiteten echten Mails prüfen, ohne täglich mit dem Müll genervt zu werden.


Das ist gut. Wenn das wirklich funktioniert werden. Ich versuche. Vielen Dank Ben.


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Gut, dass wir das klären konnten.


----------

